# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مصر فى عهد البطالمة

## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .**اخباركم ايه ؟**ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير وبافضل وأحسن حال .**موضوعنا انهاردة عن " مصر فى عهد البطالمة "**طبعاً معظمنا عارف ان المصريين القدماء قدر عرفوا الإغريق واختلطوا بهم منذ القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، فقد عملوا بالجيش المصري كجنود مرتزقه وجاءوا كتجار ونجحوا فى إقامة مستوطنة لهم فى نقراطيس بشمال غرب الدلتا كما وفدوا الي مصر كزوار يبتغون الاستفادة حضارياً وثاقفياُ .**وبلاد الإغريق توحدت تحت زعامة إقليم مقدونيا وملكهم هو الإسكندر المقدوني " الإسكندر الأكبر "**وقد احرز انتصارات باهرة على أعدائه الفرس فى آسيا الصغري وسوريا وفلسطين ، وبالتأكيد مصر اصبحت هدفه التالي فى خطته الرامية الي تحطيم الامبراطورية الفارسية تحطيماً تاماً .**فهرس الموضوع .**-         * *فتح الاسكندر لمصر**-         * *سعي الاسكندر لمزج الحضارات الإغريقية بالحضارات الشرقية**-         * *تأسيس دولة البطالمة**-         * *إنشاء مدينة الإسـكندرية وازدهارها**-         * *سـياسية البطالمة فى مصـر**-         * *الإهتمام بالمعابد المصرية القديمة**-         * *سياسة إنشـاء المدن الجديدة**سياسة البطالمة الإقتصادية**-         * *الزرعه**-         * *الصناعه**-         * *التجارة**منشآت مدينة الإسكندرية التي خلدها التاريخ**-         * *المنارة**-         * *دار البحث العلمي ( جامعة الإسكندرية)**-         * *مكتبة الإسكندرية**-         * *نهاية حكم البطالمة**ملحوظة : الصور اللي فى الموضوع معظمها من كتاب اضمحلال الامبراطورية الرومانية وسقوطها* 
*للمؤلف / إدوارد جيبون ( الجزء الثاني ) .  وانا  حاولت الخص الموضوع على قد ما اقدر .* 

*نبتدي على بركة الله . .* 


**

----------


## Sanzio

فتح الإسكندر لمصر : 

أصبح الطريق مفتوحاً الي مصر بعد سقوط غزة فى يد الإسكندر ، وقد تمكن من فتح مصر بسهولة كبيرة ، وأضحت مصر بعد استيلائه على منف فى قبضته تماماً.
ولا ترجع السرعه التي اتم بها الاسكندر فتح مصر الي تفوقه العسكري على الفرس فحسب .. بل ترجع ايضاً الي مساعدة مصر له ، فقد كانوا فى ثورة مستمرة ضد المحتلين الفرس وكان الإغريق فى نظرهم اصدقاء وحلفاء طالما عاونوهم على استراداد حريتهم المسلوبة كما رأوا فى الاسكندر منقذاً ومنجداً لهم من الاستعمار البغيض . 
وقد بهرت حضارة مصر العريقة الاسكندر الذي بدأ سياسة التقرب من المصريين محاولاً ارضاء شعورهم القومي والديني ، فاحترم المعبودات المصرية وقدم لها القرابين ولم يكتف بذلك ، فقام برحلة الي واحة سيوة  حيث زار معبد الإله آمون . وهناك منحه الكهنة لقب " ابن آمون " كما أمر خلال رحلته بإنشاء مدينة الإسكندرية.
وبعد ان امن الإسكندر ملكه فى مصر ونظم شئونها الإدارية اتجه الي قلب آسيا ليكمل خطته للقضاء على الامبراطورية الفارسية . وتوغل فى القاره الآسيوية حتي وصل الي الهند ولكنه توفي فى عام 323 قبل الميلاد 
وكان فى الثالثة والثلاثين من عمره فى مدينه بابل وهو فى طريق عودته الي بلاده 





خريطة امبراطورية الاسكندر الاكبر 

*سعي الإســكندر لمزج الحضارات الإغريقية بالحضارات الشرقيه :*

*كان استيلاء الإسكندر على سوريا ومصر والعراق وغيرها من بلاد الشرق القديم اكثر من مجرد سيطرة حربية وتوسع عسكري ، اذ ان هذه الأقاليم كانت صاحبة حضارات عريقه نمت وازدهرت علي مر العصور وأفاد منها الإغريق هذا بالاضافة الي ان الإسكندر نفسه اظهر اعجابه بها واحترامه لها ، وبدأ ذلك واضحاً فى مصر على وجه الخصوص .* 
*وقد فكر الإسكندر فى تكوين حضارة جديدة تجمع بين مزايا الحضارات الشرقية العريقه والحضارة الإغريقية الناشئه ، ولتحقيق ذلك عمل على فتح ابواب الشرق على مصراعيها امام الاغريق للإقامة بها . كما اقام بعض المدن الجديدة كالإسكندرية فى مصر وغيرها لتصبح مراكز لنمو تلك الحضارة الجديدة ولتعمل علي نشرها فى كل مكان . وقد سميت تلك الحضارة الجديدة بإسم الهلينستية .* 
*وقد ازدهرت الحضارة الهلينستية فى مصر اذ وجدت فيها تربة خصبة للنمو على تحو لم تشهده فى بلاد الاغريق نفسها وذلك لأنها افادت من حضارات بلادنا العريقه كما وجدت فيها انظمة راسخة وثروة بشرية ومادية عظيمة ، فضلا عن موقعها الفريد وسط العالم المتمدين فى ذلك الوقت ، فكانت مصر بذلك بمثابة المصنع الذي صنعت فيه الحضارة الجديدة واصبحت مدينة الاسكندرية النموذج الأمثل لها ، ومنها اشعت تلك الحضارة على باقي اجزاء العالم ، وفيها احتفظ اجدادنا بعناصرها من مئات السنين .*
*ولم يعش الإسكندر طويلاً ليحقق آماله فى بناء تلك الحضارة وترك لخلفائه فى مصر تحقيق الأمل .*



*تأسيس دولة البطالمة :* 
*قسمت امبراطورية الاسكندر بعد وفته اثر إصابته بالحمي بمدينه بابل بيت قواده الاغريق ، فكانت مصر من نصيب القائد بطلميوس ، وسورية والعراق من نصيب القائد سليوقس ، اما مقدونيا فكانت من نصيب القائد انتيجونس وقد نجح بطلميوس وسليوقس فى تأسيس دولتين مستقلتين هما دولة البطالمة فى مصر والدولة السليوقية فى سوريا ، حكمتهما سلالاتهما من بعدهما قربة ثلاثة قرون .  وقد اتخذت اسرة البطالمة مدينة الاسكندرية عاصمة ومقر لحكمهم . كما اتخذت دولة السليوقية مدينة انطاكية فى شمال سوريا عاصمة لها .*
*كان بطلميوس قائداً فى جيش الاسكندر ، فقد نشأ معه فى قصر ابيه فيليب المقدوني  وتربي معه منذ الصغر واضحي صديقا حميماً له . وقد تميز بطلميوس بنشاطة وقدرته وشجاعته . وقد امتلأ تاريخ البطالمة والسليوقيين بالحروب بينهما فالبطالمه يحاولون السيطره علي سوريه والسليوقيون بدورهم يعارضون اطماع البطالمة ويردون على ذلك بالرغبة فى استيلاء على مصر . وقد اضعفت تلك الحروب كلا البلدين مما ساعد دولة الرومان الناشئه فى القضاء على الدولة السليوقية اولاً ثم القضاء على دولة البطالمة والاستيلاء على مصر عام 31 ق.م فى نهاية حكم الملكة كليوبترا السابعة آخر حكام البطالمة .*

----------


## Sanzio

*إنشـاء مدينة الإســـكندريـة وإزدهارها :*

*اسس الاسكندر الاكبر مدينة جديدة اسمها مدينة الاسكندرية قبل مغادرته من مصر لتكون المركز الرئيسي للحضارة  الهلينستية فى العالم القديم وقد اختار لها مكاناً على شريط اليابس الذي يفصل البحر المتوسط عن بحيرة مريوط . ويبدو انه اختار تلك البقعة لجفافها وبعدها عن رواسب نهر النيل ( فرع رشيد ) وسهولة توصيل مياة الشرب اليها وكذا لإرتفاعها النسبي عن مستوي اراضي الدلتا الشمالية بجسر جزيرة تقع فى مواجهتها على مسافة قريبة من الشاطىء تدعي جزيرة فاروس  ، ومن ثم فقد اصبح للمدينة الجديدة نتيجة لذلك مرسيان للسفن .. إحداهما شرقي والآخر غربي ( ويوجد بمدينة الاسكندرية الآن ميناءان : الميناء الشرقي والميناء الغربي المستخدم فى وقتنا الحالي لرسو السفن )  وقد عهد الاسكندر الي احد المهندسين الاغريق بتخطيط المدينة فأتمه فى شكل شوارع مستقيمة متقاطعه كما قسمت المدينة الي عدة احياء وكان بينها الحي الملكي والحي والطني وحي الميناء قد  اتم بطلميوس الاول بناء مدينة الاسكندرية وفقاً لتخطيط الاسكندر .. كما اهتم ملوك البطالمة التاليين بهذه المدينة واتخذوها عاصمة لبلادهم فبنوا بها القصور والمنشآت وغرسوا الحدائق و اوصلوا اليها مياه النيل العذبة عن طريق ترعة شيديا التي كانت تتفرع الي قنوات عديدة داخل المدينة وتتجمع مياهها فى خزانات خاصة فى احياء مختلفة . ولقد اصبحت مدينة الاسكندرية منذ عهد بطلميوس الثاني اعظم مدن العالم القديم مثلما كانت طيبة فى عهد الدولة الحديثة الفرعونية ولا تزال آثار الاسكندرية الباقية تنطق بما بلغته تلك المدينة من تقدم وازدهار حينا ذاك .*
*وقامت مدينة الإسكندرية بوظائف متعددة اذ كانت عاصمة للبلاد ومركزاً للحكم والادارة طوال العصر البطلمي الذي استمر قرابة ثلاثمائة عام . كما كانت لها وظيفة اقتصادية اذ ازدهرت فيها العديد من الصناعات حتي اصبحت اهم مدن مصر الصناعية . كما اصبحت ملتقي التجارة الوافدة من العالم القديم واكبر مركز للتبادل التجاري الخارجي وكان على رأس مهام المدينة مهمة ثقافية اذ نشأت بها الجامعة والمكتبة والمسرح وغيرها من المنشآت الثقافية التي لعبت دوراً كبيراً فى الاشعاع الثقافي فى العالم القديم وخاصة فى مجالات الآداب والعلوم والفنون واخيراً فقد كانت لها اهمية عسكرية دفاعية واقاموا بها الابراج والبوابات المنيعة . كما رسي بها اسطول قوي للزود عنها وعن مصر كلها* 

**

*رسم تخطيطي لمدينة الاسكندرية القديمة* 

*سياسة البطالمة فى مصـر :* 

*اتبع البطالمة سياسة الاسكندر وساروا عن نهج خطواته . وقد رغبوا فى توسيع نطاق مملكتهم كما عملوا على نشر الحضارة الاغريقية ومزجها بحارة مصر القديمه . ومن ثم فقد حاولوا الحصول على كل ما يمكن الحصول عليه من ثروة البلاد ومواردها مما مكنهم من تكوين جيش واسطول قويين نجحا فى ضم النوبة وليبيا وفلسطين الي مصر ، وفرض سيطرتهم على كثير من جزر حوض البحر المتوسط الشرقي ، كذلك عمل البطالمة على ارساء قواعد بعض مظاهر الحضارة الاغريقية والنهوض بالحضارة الهلينستية الجديده .* 
*لقد كان البطالمة أغريق فى معيشتهم وعادتهم وتقاليدهم ، فكانت معظم مبانيهم على الطراز الاغريقي  ولكنهم حاولوا تقليد الطراز المصري القديم والمزج بين الطرازين كما كانت تماثيلهم خليطاً من الفن الاغريقي والفن المصري القديم . ويعرض المتحف اليوناني الروماني بالاسكندرية نماذج رائعة من فن ذلك العصر .. تتمثل فى منحوتات فى مقدمتها تماثيل تعرف بتماثيل تنجاره وآيات من النقش والرسم والفنون وعرفت مصر فى عصر البطالمة اللغة الاغريقية التي اعتبرت لغة رسمية وتحدثت بها الجاليات الاغريقية وكانت لغة الدواوين والمنشآت العلمية والثقافية بمدينة الاسكندرية ولكن المصريين استمروا طوال ذلك العهد يتكلمون ويكتبون باللغة المصرية القديمه وكان من الطبيعي ان يحدث تأثير متبادل بين اللغتين فى استعارة بعض الالفاظ من إحداها وشيوع استخدامها فى الأخري .*
*وعمل البطالمة على التقرب من المصريين فاحتفظوا بمعظم نواحي التنظيم الاداري التي خلفها لهم الفراعنة مع إدخال تعديلات طفيفه اقتضتها الظروف . ولم يحاولوا التدخل فى شئون المصريين المدنية او عادتهم او تقاليدهم او طرق حياتهم حرصاً منهم على كسب مودتهم وقد احتفظ المصريون كعادتهم بما ورثوه عن آبئهم وأجدادهم من مظاهر الحضارة المصرية القديمه ولم تكن للحضارة الاغريقية من سبيل اليهم الا فيما ندر .*
*وقد عثر احد  رجال الحملة الفرنسية على مصر فى اواخر القرن الثامنعشر على حجر دون علية نص من عهد البطالمة بثلاث خطوط : الخط الهيروغليفي والخط اليوناني ، والخط الديموطيقي . وقد ساعد هذا الحجر المعروف بإسم حجر رشيد والمعروض حاليا بالمتحف البريطاني بلندن على حل رموز الكتابه الهيروغليفية .*
*ولقد وعي الاسكندر والبطالمة من بعده الدرس الذي لقنه المصريون للفرس عندما اهانوا آلهتهم ، فقد برهن المصريون على قوة عقيدتهم الدينية بثورتهم عليهم وعلى كل من تحدثه نفسه بالمساس بتلك المعتقدات ولذا فقد اتبعوا سياسة تجاه الحضارة المصرية بوجه عام والديانه المصري بوجه خاص تنطوي على الاحترام الكامل فتسابقوا فى حمل الالقاب الملكية القديمه ومثلوا انفسهم فى المناسبات الرسمية مرتدين زي الفراعنة ، وقدموا القرابين للمعبودات المصرية ومنحوها الهبات وانشأوا المعابد والهياكل على الطراز الفرعوني كما اصلحوا منها وعملوا على زخرفتها واضافة بعض الملحقات اليها ، وصوروا انفسهم على جدرانها وفقاً للتقاليد الفرعونية كما عملوا على التوفيق بين الديانتين وحاولا على سبيل المثال التوحيد بين زيوس كبير معبوداتهم وآمون كبير الالهة المصرية .* 
*ولقد بلغ من تأثر الاغريق فى ذلك العصر بالديانه المصرية .. ان اصبحت عقيدة الاله ايزيس عبادة شائعة في بلاد الاغريق نفسها ، كما مزجوا الديانه المصرية بالديانة الاغريقية من خلال معبود جديد اسموه سرابيس اقاموا له معبد السرابيوم فى مدينة الاسكندرية* 



المعبود سرابيس


*الاهتمام بالمعابد المصرية القديمة :* 
*أما المعابد ذات الطراز المصري القديم التي اهتم البطالمه بإقامتها  او بتجديدها وتوسيعها فقد امتازت جميعها بضخامتها وجمال نقوشها وروعه اعمدتها وتماثيلها .ومن اشهر هذه المعابد معبد إدفو وهو مبني فخم رائع خصص لعباده الاله حورس . ويعد اكمل ما حفظ من معابد العصر  البطلمي بل من معابد مصر اجمعها .*
*كما اقاموا معبد دندرة الضخم تجاه مدينة قنا الحالية والذي خصص لعبادة الاله حاتور ربة الامومة والحب والجمال لدي المصرين القدماء .. ولا يزال قائماً يشمخ بأعمدته الضخمة ونقوشه الرائعه وبملحقاته المتكاملة . وتعد معبد جزيرة فيلة اشهر المباني الدينية التي ترجع الي عصر البطالمة . وقد احتلت عبادة عبادة ايزيس مكان الصدارة هناك ومن حولها طائفه من المعبودات المصرية القديمة الأخري وظل تقديس ايزيس قائما فى تلك البقعه الي وقت غير قصير بعد دخول المسيحية الي مصير كما تميزت معابد فيلة بجمال الطبيعة حولها .. حتي لقد سميت بلؤلؤة مصر .*
*وقد نتج عن بناء السد العالي ان اصبحت جزيرة فيلة محصورة بين خزان اسوان القديم في الشمال والسد العالي فى الجنوب ، ونظراً لتذبذب منسوب المياه حول الجزيرة صعوداً ونزولاً نتيجة لعملية  توليد الكهرباء مما يؤثر على سلامة مباني الجزيرة .. فقد استقر الرأي علي نقل مبانيها الاثرية الي جزيرة اخري مجاورة لا تتأثر بذبذبات المياه تقع على مستوي اعلي من جزيرة فيلة . وقد تم بنجاح كبير انقاذ آثار فيلة وتعد عمليه انقاذ معابد النوبة التي هددتها مياه السد العالي وفى مقدمتها معبدا ابوسمبل وفيلة اكبر واضخم عمليه ثقافية شهدها العالم .* 
*كما يعد انقاذ اثار النوبة التي احرزت نجاحاً نتيجة لحرص مصر على المحافظة على تراثها التااريخي وبفضل تعاون العالم كله – اعظم مثل فى تاريخ البشرية للتعاون الدولي الثقافي- ويحق لكل مصري انا يعتز ويفخر بما تركه لنا اجدادنا من تراث اثار اعجاب العالم بعظمته واصالته وروعتة وعراقته منذ اقدم العصور ولا يزال مثيراً للدهشه والاعجاب باعثاُ التقدير والإكبار حتي اليوم .* 



*سياسة انشاء المدن الجديده :*

*اتبع البطالمة ساسية الاسكندر الاكبر فى بناء مدن جديده للأعداد الكبيرة من الاغريق اللذين هاجروا الي مصر وعاشوا فيها وقد اصطبغت تلك المدن بالصبغة الاغريقية .. فكانت لغه الكلام بها اغريقية كما انها اتخذت اسماء اغريقيه ، وانتشرت بين ربوعها الميادين والمسارح والملاعب والحمامات وغير ذلك من المنشآت التي توفر للسكان انواعاً من الشناط الاجتماعي والثقافي .* 
*وقد سبق ان ذكرت ان مدينة الاسكندرية اصبحت عاصمة العالم المتمدين حينذاك . وكان القصر الملكي بالاسكندرية اعظم ما رأت الدنيا فى ذلك الزمن .*
*اما مدينه نقراطيس اقدم المدن الاغريقية والتي تأسست ايام الاسرة السادسة والعشرين الفرعونية ( القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ) فقد تضاءلت اهميتها التجارية بعد تأسيس مدينة الاسكندرية ولكنتها فى نفس الوقت ازدهرت صناعياً ، كما انها احتفظت بثقافتها الاغريقيه وانجبت عددا من كبار رجال الآداب والعلوم .* 
*وقد انشأ بطلميوس الاول مدينه بطلميس بالصعيد بالقرب من مدينة سوهاج الحالية لتكون مركزاً للحضارة الاغريقية . وقد خططها المهندسون على نمط الاسكندرية ولكن لم يبق من معالمها القديمة شىء يذكر الآن .*

----------


## Sanzio

*سياسة البطالمة الاقتصادية :* 
*أهتم البطالمة اهتماماً كبيرا بالنواحي الاقتصادية وسعوا الي تنمية موارد الدولة لتحقيق اطماعهم الخارجية واهتماماتهم الداخلية . وقد انعكس عذا الاهتامام على كافة المرافق الانتاجية وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالزراعه والصناعه والتجارة .* 




*الزراعــــــة :* 
*عندما جاء الاغريق الي مصر وجدوها بلداً زراعياً بالدرجة الاول وتتميز بتربة خصبة غنية ، وونيل تتجدد حيويته كل عام خلال فصل الفيضان ، وبشعب اعتمد على الزراعه فى خياته الاقتصادية فاكتسب خبرة كانت تزداد على مر السنين ، وبأرض مستوية واسعه وخاصة فى الدلتا فعملوا على النهوض بالزراعه فأقاموا الجسور وحفروا القنوات وادخلوا استعمال الساقية والطنبور فسارع المصريون الي الافادة منهما الي جانب الشادوف الذي استخدمه المصريون القدماء وكانت اهم محصولاتهم الزرعية هي القمح والشعير والعدس والفول والكتان والفواكه والخضروات  الا ان ذلك الازدهار لم يدم طويلاً .. فمنذ اوخار عصر بطلميوس الثالث ظهر نقص فى مساحة الارض المنزرعة ، وكذلك فى الثروة الحيوانية وفى عدد سكان القري وذلك ان النظام المالي الذي اتبعه البطالمة بما يتطلبه من ضرائب باهظة قد اثقل كاهن المزارعين مما دفعهم الي ترك مزارعهم واهمالها والتراخي فى اداء عملهم بل واحياناً الي الثروة ضد الحكام ، وقد بذل البطالمة جهداً كبيراً لإصلاح الأحوال ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من وقف تيار التهدور الذي هو باقتصاديات البلاد بما فيهم الزراعة الي الحضيض .* 

*الصــناعه :* 

*كفلت الطبيعة لمصر وفرة فى المواد الخام الزراعية والمعدنيه والحجرية وكثرة عدد السكان الذي امتاز الكثيرون منهم بالمارة فى الصناعات اليدوية منذ اقدم العصور وقد ادي هذا الي ازدهار كثير من الصناعات فى العصر البطلمي مثل صناعة ورق البردي والمنسوجات الكتانية والتيلية والزيوت والنبيذ والفخار والزجاج والصناعات الخشبية والجلدية وغيرها مما كانت مصر تصدره الي مختلف بلاد العالم القديم .* 
*وقد انشأ البطالمة الكثير من المصانع لتوفير سبل العيش للوافدين من بلاد الاغريق وعملوا على زيادة الإنتاج وتحسين النوعية حتي تتفق وذوق المستهلكين سواء داخل البلاد او خارجها . وهكذا نجح البطالمة فى استغلال مهارة المصريين ومواهب الاغريق فى الارتقاء بمستوي الصناعه كما ان ما قام به العلماء من ابحاث واختراعات بدار البحث العلمي ( الجامعه) بالاسكندرية قد زاد من تقدم الصناعه ورفع مستواها . وقد احتكر البطالمة بعض هذه الصناعات وأشرفوا على انتاج وتسويق وبيع البعض الآخر .* 
*واهتم الملوك البطالمة الثلاثة الأوائل بتنشيط الصناعه فحسنوا بعض الصناعات التي اتقنها المصريون وحاولوا صبغها بالصبغة الإغريقية فامتلأت اسواق بلاد الشرق الاوسط بأدوات مصنوعة على اساس مصري ولكنها متأثرة بالطابع الإغريقي مثل الأوانمي الفخارية والزجاجية والمعدنية والتي عثر علي الكثير منها فى كثير من الأماكن وخاصة فى حوض وجزر البحر المتوسط .* 
*وكان من نتائج ازدهار الصناعة فى المدن ان نزح الكثيرون من اهل الريف اليها ، وقد كانت الإســكندرية فى مقدمة المدن التي ازدحمت بأعداد كبيرة من العمال والصناع . وكان ارباب كل مهنة وخرفة يتجمعون فى احياء معينة ويؤلفون نقابات تجمع شملهم . وقد قدر عدد العمال الذين كانوا فى مصانع الإســكندرية حينذاك بما لا يقل عن 200.000 عامل .* 
*وهكذا ازدهرت الصناعة فى الفترة الأولي من حكم البطالمة إلا ان تدهور الزراعة منذ أواخر عهد بطلميوس الثالث قد استتبعه تدهور الصناعة وفشلت الجهود التي بذلت لوقف التدهور فى الصناعة وحاولة النهوض بها من جديد .* 

*التــجارة :* 
*ساعد النشاط الزراعي والصناعي علي رواج التجارة الخارجية والتي اهتم بها البطالمة اهتماماً كبيراً.*
*وقد شجعهم على ذلك موقع مصر الجغرافي فى قلب العالم القديم وولع الإغريق بالنواحي التجارية فأنشأوا الموانىء على ساحلي البحر المتوسط والأحمر وأقامواالمصانع لبناء السفن وبنوا المنارات لإرشادها ونظموا شئون الجمارك وسكوا العملة لتسهيل التبادل التجاري . وقد وصل التبادل التجاري الي الهند والصين شرقاً والي اسبانيا غرباً والي أواسط افريقيا جنوباً والي بعض أجزاء اوروبا شمالاً .* 
*ولكن جشع البطالمة ومبالغتهم فى فرض الضرائب ثم فقدانهم الكثير من ممتلكاتهم الخارجية والتي كانت تمثل سوقاً رائجة لتصريف بضائعهم قد ادي فى النهاية الي تدهور التجارة واسوة بالزراعه والصناعة فى الفترة الأخيرة من حكمهم .* 
*والواقع ان الصراع بين البطالمة والسوليقيين الذي بدأ منذ قيام اسرتيهما فى مصر وسورية بعد وقاة الاسكندر لم يكن نزاعاً سياسياً فحسب بل كان نتيجة للمنافسة التجارية اذ حاول كل منهما السيطرة على الطرق التجارية الهامة التي كانت تربط بين الشرق من ناحية وبين البحر من ناحية اخري .*
*وقد لعبت العملة دوراً هاماً فى اودهار التجارة البطلمية والتي استخدمها الاغريق والفرس كوسيلة للتبادل التجاري منذ بضعة قرون ويرجع الفضل الي الاسكندر وخلفائه البطالمة فى سك العملة التي بدأت تنتشر رويداً رويداً وان لم تقض على نظام المقايضة تماماً . وكانت العملة البطلمية ثلاثتة انواع واكثرها قيمة كانت العملة الذهبية تليها الفضية فالبرونزية وكانت تسك جميعاً فى الإسكندرية ويعرض متحفا القاهره والاسكندرية نماذج عديدة للعملة البطلمية .*

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع رائع وقيم جدا sanzio  :f: 
قراءة التاريخ تعطي للإنسان قدرا كبيرا من الفهم يساعده على معرفة كيف تكونت الدول والأنظمة وكيف أقيمت حضارات وكيف انهارت
سأتابع معك كي أعرف كيف كانت مصر في عهد البطالمة
مع تحياتي وتقديري  :M (32):

----------


## Sanzio

منشــــآت مدينة الإسكندرية التي خلدها التاريخ : 
زخرت الاسكندرية بالعديد من المنشآت الاقتصادية والثقافية التي خلدها التاريخ رغم ضياع معظم معالمها الآن . وقد اشتهرت مدينة الاسكندرية البطلمية بوجه خاص بثلاث منشآت : المنارة ودار البحث العلمي ( الجامعه) والمكتبة . 

المنـــارة : 
شيدت منارة الاسكندرية على مدخل الميناء الشرقي وفى الجزء الجنوبي من جزيرة فاروس حيث توجد قلعة قايتباي الآن . وكان الهدف من اقامتها هداية السفن القادمة الي الاسكندرية اذ كان نورها يري على بعد خمسين كيلومتراً من الشاطىء بواسطة مرآة كانت تستخدم فى عكس الضوء لماسافات بعيدة . وقد اعتبرت احدي عجائب العالم القديم . 
وقد شيدت هذه المنارة فى عصر بطلميوس الثاني حوالي سنه 280 ق . م على شكل برج بلغ ارتفاعه حوالي 135 متراً واستخدم فى بنائها الحجر الجيري كما حليت بأعمدة من الجرانيت والرخام وبحليات من البرونز وكان المبني مكوناً من ثلاثة طوابق : الطابق الأول مربع الشكل والثاني مثمن الشكل اما الطابق الثالث فكان اسطوانياً يعلوه مصباح تغطيه قبة يبلغ ارتفاعها ثمانية امتار ، اقيم فوقها تمثال ضخم من البرونز بلغ ارتفاعه سبعة امتار ويرجح انه كان لإله البحار عند الإغريق . 
وقد بقيت المنارة تؤدي وظيفتها فى ارشاد السفن حتي بعد فتح عمرو بن العاص لمصر عام 641 م . ثم توالت عليها الكوارث . 
ففي 700م . تهدم الطابقان العلويان فقام احمد بن طولون عام 880م . بترميم المبني . ثم حلت كارثه اخري عام 1100 م . غثر زلزال عنيف ولم يبق منها سوي الطابق المربع الشكل الي ان حدث زلزال آخر فى القرن الرابع عشر اتي علي البقية من البناء ودمرها تدميراً تاماً

الذي بناها جعلها على كرسي من زجاج على هيئة السرطان في جوف البحر وعلى طرف اللسان الذي هو في داخل البحر وجعل على أعلاها تماثيل من النحاس وغيره، ومنها تمثال قد أشار بسبابته من يده اليمنى نحو الشمس، أينما كانت من الفلك، واذا كانت الشمس عالية أشار اليها وإذا انخفضت فإن يده تشير لأسفل وهناك تمثال آخر يشير بيده الى البحر إذا صار العدو على نحو ليلة من الاسكندرية فإذا اقترب العدو أصبح من الممكن رؤيته بالعين فإن هذا التمثال يصرخ بصوت هائل يمكن سماعه من على بعد ثلاثة أميال فيعلم أهل المدينة أن العدو قد اقترب منهم فيخرجوا للحرب.. وتمثال آخر بمثل هذه الغرابة كلما مضى من النهار أو الليل ساعة فإنه يصدر صوتا واضحا مختلفا عن صوت الساعة السابقة وصوته جميل وبه طرب 


ومن الحوادث التي تذكر عن محاولات الروم التخلص من هذه المنارة التي تهدد دخولهم مصر واستيلاءهم عليها.. تلك القصة التي تدور عن أحد ملوك الروم حين أرسل أحد أتباعه الى »الوليد بن عبدالملك بن مروان«.. وجاء هذا التابع واستأمن »الوليد« وأخبره أن ملك الروم يريد قتله، ثم أنه يريد الاسلام على يد »الوليد«.. وبالطبع اقتنع »الوليد« وقربه من مجلسه وسمع نصائحه.. خاصة أن هذا الرجل قام باستخراج دفائن وكنوز عديدة من بلاد دمشق والشام وغيرها بكتب كانت معه فيها وصفات لاستخراج تلك الكنوز.. وقتها زاد طمع »الوليد« وشراهته حتى قال له الخادم يا أمير المؤمنين إن هاهنا أموالا وجواهر ودفائن للملوك مدفونة تحت منارة الاسكندرية وقد قام بدفنها الاسكندر بعد استيلائه عليها من شداد بن عاد وملوك مصر وبنى لها نفقا تحت الأرض به قناطر وسراديب وبنى فوق ذلك كله المنارة.. وكان طول المنارة وقتها ألف ذراع والمرآة الكبيرة في أعلاه. 


فقام الوليد بإرسال جيش من جنوده وخلصائه ومعهم هذا »الخادم« الداهية وهدموا نصف المنارة من أعلاها وأزيلت المرآة.. فهاج الناس وقد علموا أنها مكيدة من الروم.. وبعد أن نفذ »الخادم« خطته قام بالهرب في البحر ليلا عن طريق مركب أعده لذلك من قبل. 


ومن الحكايات الغريبة أيضا عن »المنارة« ما يذكره »المقريزي« في خططه. أن البحر من حولها كام مليئا بالجواهر وكان الناس يخرجون منه فصوصا للخواتم ويقال أن ذلك من آلات اتخذها الاسكندر للشراب فلما مات كسرتها أمه ورمت بها في تلك المواضع من البحر. 


ومنهم من رأى أن الاسكندر اتخذ ذلك النوع من الجواهر وغرقه حول »المنارة« لكي لا تخلو من الناس حولها، لأن من شأن الجواهر أن تكون مطمعا للناس في كل مصر. 


أما عن المرآة التي كانت في أعلى المنارة فيذكر »المقريزي« سببا لوجودها أن ملوك الروم بعد الاسكندر كانت تحارب ملوك مصر والاسكندرية فجعل من كان بالاسكندرية من الملوك تلك المرآة. والتي يمكن من خلالها أن ترى أي شئ في البحر، أو كما ذكر »عبدالله بن عمرو« أن من يجلس تحت المنارة وينظر في المرآة فيمكنه أن يرى من هو بالقسطنطينية. 


ولم تكن المنارة بناءاً بسيط التركيب أو التصميم، بل يمكن إعتبارها متاهة حقيقية، فكان من يدخلها يضل فيها إلا أن يكون عارفاً بالدخول والخروج لكثرة بيوتها وطبقاتها ومرآتها، وقد ذكر أن المغاربة حين جاءوا في خلافة »المقتدر« في جيش كبير، ودخل جماعة منهم على خيولهم الى »المنارة« فتاهوا فيها في طرق تؤدي الى مهاو تهوي الى السرطان الزجاجي وفيه سراديب تؤدي الى البحر، فتهورت الخيول و فقد عدد كبير من المغاربة. 


وحتى أيام المقريزي كان ثمة بقية للمنارة تتجاوز مائتي وثلاثين ذراعا وكان في المنارة مسجد يرابط فيه المتطوعون من المصريين.. غير أن الكوارث بدأت تحل بهذا البناء الأسطورة 777 هـ حين سقط رأس المنارة من زلزال قوي اجتاح السواحل كلها. 


ويذكر أن »المنارة« كانت مبنية بالحجارة المنتظمة والمطلية بالرصاص على قناطر من الزجاج، وتلك القناطر على ظهر سرطان بحري. 


وكان في المنارة 300 بيت بعضها فوق بعض وكانت الدابة تصعد بحملها الى سائر البيوت من داخل المنارة، ولهذه البيوت طاقات تشرف على البحر، وكان على الجانب الشرقي من المنارة كتابة تم تعريبها فاذا هي تقول (بنت هذه المنارة منذ فترة قريبة مرينوس اليونانية كرصد الكواكب). 


وهناك من يرجع بفكرة بناء »المنارة« الى ما قبل الاسكندر واليونانيين فيقول »ابن وصيف شاه« أن أبناء »مصرايم بن حام بن نوح« هم الذين بنوا مدنا عديدة منها رقودة (التي هي مكان الاسكندرية) وجعلوا في وسطها قبة على أساطين من نحاس مذهب والقبة من ذهب خالص ونصبوا فوقها منارة عليها مرآة عجيبة قطرها خمسة أشبار وكان ارتفاع القبة مائة ( 100 ) ذراع فكانوا إذا قصدهم عدو من الأمم التي حولهم فانهم يقوموا بتوجيه المرآ ة ناحيته فتلقي عليه شعاعها فتحرقه، ومازالت على حالها حتى غلب عليها البحر ونسفها حتى جاء »الاسكندر« وعمل منارة مشابهة لها، عليها أيضا مرآة يرى فيها من يقصده من أعداء من بلاد الروم، فاحتال ملوك الروم ووجهوا من أزالها وكانت من زجاج. 


ويتكلم »المقريزي« عن بناء »المنارة« فيقول أنه ثلاثة أشكال. فأكثر من الثلث مربع الشكل تم بناؤه بأحجار بيضاء وطوله حوالي 100 ذراع. ثم بعد ذلك جزء مثمن (ثماني) الشكل مبني بالحجر والجص أكثر من 60 ذراعا وحواليه فضاء يدور فيه الانسان وأعلاه دائري. 


وكان أحمد بن طولون قد رمم شيئا من المنا رة وجعل في أعلاه قبة خشبية ليصعد اليها من داخلها.. وفي الجهة الشمالية من المنارة كتابة بالرصاص بقلم يوناني طول كل حرف ذراع في عرض شبر ومقدارها من الأرض نحو 100 ذراع وماء البحر قد بلغ أصلها وقد تهدم أحد أركانها الغربية مما يلي البحر. فقام ببنائه »أبو الجيشخ ماروية بن أحمد بن طولون« وبينها وبين الاسكندرية حوالي ميل وهي على طرف لسان من الأرض ومبنية على فم ميناء الاسكندرية. 


ومما يروى عن طرائف هذه المنارة أنها كانت مجمعا لأهل الاسكندرية في يوم الاثنين ويسمي (خميس العدس) حيث يخرج سائر الأهالي من مساكنهم قاصدين »المنارة« ومعهم طعامهم ولابد أن يكون فيه »عدس« فيفتح باب المنارة ويدخل الناس، منهم من يذكر الله ومنهم من يصلي ومنهم من يلهو ولايزالون حتى ينتصف النهار ثم ينصرفون وفي ذلك اليوم يحترس على البحر من هجوم العدو. 


وكان في »المنارة« وقود النار يشتعل طوال الليل فيقصد ركاب السفن تلك النار على بعد، فاذا رأى أهل المنار ما يريبهم أشعلوا النار من جهة المدينة ليراها الحراس فيضربوا الأبواق والأجراس فيتحرك الناس وقتها لمحاربة العدو. 


ويشتد خلال المؤرخين العرب حول العبقري صاحب بناء »المنارة« فيقول »ابن عبدالحكم« أن الذي بناها لم يكن الاسكندر بل هي الملكة (كليوباترا) وهي التي حفرت الخليج في الاسكندرية وبلطت قاعه. 


ولما استولى »أحمد بن طولون« على الاسكندرية بنى في أعلى »المنارة« قبة من الخشب فأخذتها الريح، وفي أيام »الظاهر بيبرس« تداعت بعض أركان المنارة فأمر ببناء ما هدم منها وبنى مكان هذه القبة الخشبية (أعلى المنارة) مسجدا يتبرك الناس بالصلاة فيه.. إلا أن المسجد قد هدم عام 702 هـ ثم أعيد بناؤه على يد الأمير »ركن الدين بيبرس«.. 


ويقال أن »المنارة« كانت بعيدة عن البحر فلما كان في أيام قسطنطين هاج البحر وغرق مواضع كثيرة وكنائس عديد ة بمدينة الاسكندرية ولم يزل يغلب عليها بعد ذلك ويأخذ منها شيئا فشيئا حتى اختفت تماما.. 


ولم يعد »للمنارة« أي وجود الآن.. ولا يتذكرها أحد إلا باعتبارها أحد أهم عجائب الدنيا.. وربما تكون بقاياها غارقة في البحر أو كما يدعي البعض أنها هدمت تماما وبنى مكانها قلعة قايتباي منذ مئات السنين. لكنها عموما ستظل إعجازا بشريا أقرب الى الأسطورة فاتحا أمامنا متاهة الأسئلة. 




ودي شويه صور للمناره جرافيكس 









وديه صورة من الكتاب

----------


## ابن البلد

سانزيووو
أنا متابع معاك يا باااشااا
تسلم أيدك  :f:

----------


## Sanzio

*دار البحث العلمي ( جامعة الإســكندرية ) :* 
*ارتبطت شهرة الإسكندرية الثقافية والعلمية بدار البحث العلمي التي قام بإنشائها على ارجح بطلميوس الاول سنة 290 ق. م . والذي آمن بأن رعاية العلم سوف تؤدي الي تقوية دولته والي كسبه هو واسرته الخلود والتقدير وقد اعد لها مبني فخماً فى الحي الملكي بالاسكندرية كان بمثابة مركزاً للدراسات والبحث ومسكناً للدارسين والباحثين فى نفس الوقت . وكان العلماء يقومون بالداراسات والبحوث العلمية .* 
*كما كانوا يشتغلون بتصحيح المؤلفات الاغريقيه القديمة على نحو ما كان يجري فى اثينا فى عصرها الذهبي . ولكن هؤلاء العلماء لم يكلفوا بألقاء المحاضرات على طلابهم اسوة بما هو قائم فى الجامعات حالياً .. بكل كانوا متفرغين تماماً للبحث العلمي ويعاونهم فى ذلك نخبة من تلاميذهم يتحاورون مع اساتذتهم العلماء فى شكل ندوات وحلقات بحث .* 
*وقد تعهد البطالمة هذه الدار بالعناية وتباهوا برعايتها ودعوا اليها اعظم العلماء والادباء والفلاسفة والفنانين الاغريق وغيرهم ، وبذلك مكنهم ان يضموا الي تلك الدار نخبة من نوابغ العلماء من خير مفكرين العالم القديم نالوا اكبر تقدير من الحكومة ومنحوا مكافآت كبيرة وقد كانت دارسة الطب من اهم الدراسات بتلك الدار .. بل لن يبلغ فرع من فروع العلم ما بلغه الطب من تقدم وكان يكفي ان يذكر الطبيب انه درس الطب بالاسكندرية ليكون* 
*موضع ثقة وتقدير وكذلك شجع الملوك البطالمة الترجمة من اللغات الاخري ونذكر فى هذا المقام ترجمة التوراة ( العهد القديم ) من اللغة العبرية الي اللغه الاغريقية بمعرفة لجنة من سبعين عالماص فى عهد بطلميوس الثاني .*
*ومن اشهر علماء تلك الدار الرياضي هو إقليجس الذي الف كتاب " الاصول فى الهندسة " والذي ترجم الي اللغة العربية فى القرن الثامن الميلادي ، وارشميدس عالم الطبيعة الذي لم يقم بالاسكندرية ولكنه كان دائم الاتصال بعلمائها وبطلميوس الجغرافي الذي رسم خريطة للعالم ، وابراتسنيس الفلكي والجغرافي الذي قدر محيط الكرة الارضية تقديرا يقرب جداً من التقدير الحقيقي .*
*ويدر بنا ايضاً ان نذكر المؤرخ المصري مانيتون وكان كاهناً نت سمنود ومن اصحاب الثقافات الممتازة ومن اشهر اهل زمانه علماص بتاريخ بلاده ولغتها القديمه وعقائدها الدينينه ، وقد كلقه بطلميوس الثاني حوالي عام 270 ق . م . بوضع كتاب عن تاريخ مصر الفرعونية باللغة الاغريقية التي كان ملماً بها الماماً تاماً فحاول الرجل جهد طاقته ان يضع الايدي والعيون على اصدق صور للأحداث فى مصر القديمه ، وقد اثبتت التقنيات والابحاث الاثرية الحديثه دقة وصدق ما دونة مانيتون الذي قام بتقسيم تاريخ مصر الفرعونية الي ثلاثين اسرة ، وهو تقسيم لا نزال نأخذ به حتي اليوم .*



*مكتبة الاسكندرية :* 
*اذا كان بطلميوس  الاول وهو اول من انشأ دار البحث العلمي فيرجح انه هو ايضاً اليذ وضع نواة المكتبة الكبري بجوار دار الحكمة لييسر للعلماء والباحثين الاضطلاع بمهمتهم ، وقد تعهدها بطلميوس الثاني برعايته حتي غدت اعظم مكتبات العالن القديم . وكان يطلع عليها اسم المكتبة الأم تميزاً عن المكتبة التي الحقت بمعبد سرابيس .*
*جمع البطالمة فى تلك المكتبة كل ما وصلت اليه ايديهم من مؤلفات الامم القديمه بل فرض البطالمة على كل باحث او دارس بالاسكندرية ان يزودها بنسخة من كل ما الف او كتب او نسخ من مؤلفات .*
*وقد بقيت مكتبة الاسكندرية تؤدي مهمتها على اكمل وجه حتي اواخر العصر البطلمي حين احرق يوليوس قيصر اسطول مصر بالقرب من الاسكندرية سنه 47 ق . م . فأمتدت ألسنة النيران الي المكتبه وأحرقتها مما دعا القائد " انطونيوس " الي تقديم التعويض اللازم بعد بضع سنوات الي كليوباتره بإهدائها 200.000 مجلد من مكتبة " برجامون " بآسيا الصغري* 
*وقد تم الحمد لله مشروع اعادة احياء مكتبة الاسكندرية الذي قامت ببه مصر بمساعدة من منظمة اليونوسكو .. ويهدف هذا المشروع العظيم الي احياء فكرة مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمه فى شكل مكتبه جديده تكون مثل سابقتها القديمه مكتبة عامة للبحث العلمي .* 

*نهاية حكم البطالمة :* 
*تدهورت الزراعه والصناعه والتجارة فى مصر وساءت احوال مصر الاقتصاديه نتيجة لجشع البطالمة وفرضهم الضرائب الباهظة مما اضعف قدرتهم على المحافظة على املاك مصر الخارجية وعلى الاستمرار فى تمويل مشروعاتهم الداخلية .* 
*كما ادت الحروب المستمرة بين البطالمة والسليوقيين الي ضعف الدولتين وقد نجح السليوقيون فى هزيمة الجيش البطلمي فى عهد بطلميوس الثالث وطرده من سوريا ، وقد اضطر بطلميوس الرابع الي تجنيد المصريين فى جيش اشتبك مع الجيش السليوقي فى معركة رفح عام 217 ق. م . وقد تمكن الجيش المصري من احراز النصر وكانت هذه المرة الاولي منذ زمن طويل التي يشترك فيها جنود مصريون فى احدي المعارك وينتزعون النصر وتعد معركة رفح هي الحد الفاصل بين استكانة المصريين لحكم البطالمة وبين انبعاث الروح القومية بالبلاد واعتزاز المصريين بأنفسهم بعد ان انتزعوا فى رفح نصراً عز على الجنود الاغريق الحصول عليه . والواقع ان اصداء ونتائج هذه المعركة كانت بعيدة المدي وسرعان ما قامت الثورات الوطنية ضد حكم البطالمة والتي كانت بداية النهاية للحكم البطلمي فى مصر . وهكذا اصبحت الفرصه متاحة لتدخل روما فى شئون مصر . مستغله ضعف الملوك البطالمة الأواخر من ناحية والنزاع على الحكم بين افراد الاسرة المالكة من ناحية اخري ، كما شجعها على ذلك نجاحها فى القضاء على السليوقيين فى سورية عام 64 ق . م .*
*وقد اخذ نفوذ روما يزداد تدريجياص فى مصر بل اصبح مصير مصر معلقاً بمصير الصراع على السلطة فى روما ولكن بالرغم من كل ذلك ظل البطالمة يحتفظون بإستقلالهم الاسمي الي ان ارتقت كليوباتره السابعه عرش مصر سنه 51 ق . م  . وهي فى السابعه عشر من عمرها والتي ارادت ان تلعب دورا فى الصراع على الخمن فى روما مما ادي فى النهاية الي هزيمة اسطولها واسطول حليفها انطونيوس الروماني على يد القائد اكتافيوس فى موقعه اكتيوم 31 ق . م . وهكذا انتهي حكم البطالمة لمصر واصبحت مصر منذ ذلك الوقت ولاية رومانية* 




خريطة توضح دولتا البطالمة والسليوقيين . 

كده نكون خلصنا الحمد لله .. اتمني للجميع الاستفادة . 
فى أمـان الله .

----------


## Sanzio

> موضوع رائع وقيم جدا sanzio 
> قراءة التاريخ تعطي للإنسان قدرا كبيرا من الفهم يساعده على معرفة كيف تكونت الدول والأنظمة وكيف أقيمت حضارات وكيف انهارت
> سأتابع معك كي أعرف كيف كانت مصر في عهد البطالمة
> مع تحياتي وتقديري


*الفاضلة قلب مصر . الرائع هو مرورك الكريم .* 
*سعيد جداً ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك . فعلاً لازم الكل يعرف تاريخ مصر القديم ويشوف الفرق  وأكيد الفرق كبير وواضح .* 
*أكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم .* 
*تقبلي تحياتـي .* 
*فى امان الله* .

----------


## Sanzio

> سانزيووو
> أنا متابع معاك يا باااشااا
> تسلم أيدك


*الف شكر لمتابعتك يا باشا . منورني والله . وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع عجبك .* 
*الف شكر كمان مرة .* 
*فى امان الله يا غالي  .*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم
Sanzio تسلم ايدك على المجهود الجميل
امتعنى جدا قراءت الموضوع.
تحياتى لك.

----------


## AmonRâ

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك المتميز  وبارك الله فيك معلومات مفيدة و ملخص ممتاز

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم
> Sanzio تسلم ايدك على المجهود الجميل
> امتعنى جدا قراءت الموضوع.
> تحياتى لك.


*وعليـكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .* 
*Masrawya  الف شكر لمرورك الكريم . والحمد لله ان الموضوع نال اعجباك .* 
*أكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم .* 
*فى امان الله*

----------


## Sanzio

> شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك المتميز وبارك الله فيك معلومات مفيدة و ملخص ممتاز


العفو يا باشا . نورت الموضوع انت وباقي الاعضاء واتمني اني اكون مش نسيت حاجه او التلخيص كان زيادة شوية . 
تقبل تحياتي . 
فى امان الله .

----------


## د.السيد الحداد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وحيث أنني مهتم بتاريخ الإسكندرية فقد سعدت به إيما سعادة . بارك الله فيك. ارجو من سيادتك أن تدلني على كتاب جيبون اضمحلال الإمبراورية الرومانية وسقوطها الجزء الثاني حيث أنني لم اجده في أي مكان في المكتبات وفي النت نهائيا. واكون ممنون حدا . لك شكري وامتناني 
د. السيد الحداد

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*طرح رائه ومتكامل ابن الاسكدرية 
وجهد كبير 
جزاك الله خيرً عليه .
*

----------


## د.السيد الحداد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم وحيث أنني مهتم بتاريخ الإسكندرية فقد سعدت به إيما سعادة . بارك الله فيك. ارجو من سيادتك أن تدلني على كتاب جيبون اضمحلال الإمبراورية الرومانية وسقوطها الجزء الثاني حيث أنني لم اجده في أي مكان في المكتبات وفي النت نهائيا. واكون ممنون حدا . لك شكري وامتناني 
> د. السيد الحداد


ارجو افادتي كن كيفية الاطلاع على الكتاب . لدي مواصيع هامة عن تاريخ مصر مرتبطة بهذا الموضوع ولكن تنقصني بعض المراجع منها هذا الكتاب وكتاب هيباتيا للكاتب الإنجليزي كينجسلي . . فأرجو افادتي عن كيفية العثور عليها وشكرا

----------

